# Weighing Options



## Rye (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm in the market for some new gear. I've been using a 6D for a few years now. The image quality is fantastic but the focusing system is potato and I find myself needing better. I do have a 7D which I bought as a backup to my 6D. The 7D was great and I ended up favoring it over the 6D much of the time but unfortunately something went wrong in the electronics and the camera is dead.

I photograph people, portraits, events, and sports for work. Nature, wildlife and astrophotography as a hobby. There are definitely times one camera would work better than the other or times when it would just come in handy to have two cameras at hand.

My options are:

 1. Sell my 6D and get a 5D Mark III. I really like the idea of a 5D Mark III. It would do everything I need and I would have a camera that focuses. The downside is I wouldn't have a backup or a second body.

2. Keep the 6D and get a 7D Mark II. I would still use the 6D in 6D situations and I'd have the 7D Mark II for backup and 7D Mark II situations. I also like the video capabilities of the 7D Mark II.

3. Get another old 7D and maybe some new glass.

What would you folks do?


----------



## weepete (Oct 14, 2017)

I'd actually hold off till the 7Dmkiii is released. I'm hoping it will be a major upgrade to the old 7D I'm currently shooting with.


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 15, 2017)

It could be a bit of a wait for a 7D III.  Although Canon Rumors (and others) have posted "rumors" on the 7D III, Canon Rumors gives their posts a credibility rating (CR) and both of the rumors have a CR0 score (worst credibility).  

They explain their rating system here:  The Canon Rumors Rating System Explained

Basically:

CR3 - take it as fact
CR2 - rumor came from a reliable source 
CR1 - rumor came from an unconfirmed source
CR0 - joke/prank, etc. 

The 7D came out in Sept 2009
The 7D II came out in Sept 2014 (5 years later)
It's now been 3 years (but the last release was 5 years between models)

Usually if a camera release is really on the horizon, they start to get rumors from reliable sources (you'd see 'CR2' ranked rumors).  I haven't seen any of those, nor even a CR1 level rumor... just a couple of CR0 rumors.

If you don't need to replace a camera and can sit and wait another year or two... then it's possible that we're just a year or two away... maybe you wait it out.

If you need a camera within a few months... get the current offering (don't wait).  I'm fairly confident you're not going to see a 7D III within a few months.


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 17, 2017)

Rye said:


> I'm in the market for some new gear. I've been using a 6D for a few years now. The image quality is fantastic but the focusing system is potato and I find myself needing better. I do have a 7D which I bought as a backup to my 6D. The 7D was great and I ended up favoring it over the 6D much of the time but unfortunately something went wrong in the electronics and the camera is dead.
> 
> I photograph people, portraits, events, and sports for work. Nature, wildlife and astrophotography as a hobby. There are definitely times one camera would work better than the other or times when it would just come in handy to have two cameras at hand.
> 
> ...



if I did events and portraits for "*work*" I'd get at 1DX or used or refurb 1DX2 or used 5D4


----------



## Rye (Oct 22, 2017)

Ended up with a refurb 7D Mark II and keeping the 6D. Sweet camera. I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## Tomasko (Oct 23, 2017)

I think you made a good choice. Both cameras are quite different and made for different things, so it makes sense to have them both.


----------

